# strange message while trying to connect to streaming sites with RCA VIRTUOSO smartv



## glprsll129 (Jul 12, 2016)

i have been trying for a couple days to access 2 streaming sites as i am bored with amazon prime video offering fewer and fewer movies without having to pay additional fees, on my 2021 RCA virtuoso smartv, paramount + gives me just a white screen when i try to sign in and when i tried to access Tubitv last night i was given 4 messages. 
1st please try accessing through modern fully supported browser
2 nd under that it said chrome :47 detected
3rd. message based on user agent string reported by browser , any extensions & plug ins you have installed might modify user agent string
the 4 th i got when i tried to download a supported browser ( IE) said that the TV is running a linux OS but when i clicked to upgrade to a different version or install a supported browser nothing happens i get a blue circle icon in the center of the screen spinning for about 1-2 mins and nothing.
I have also tried to bypass by using the built in home share app but can not get the TV to see my tablet or smartphone or devices to see TV even through they are all connected on the same wi-fi channel. i download 6 different sharing apps from playstore but none saw TV even 1 ft in front of device. called RCA but person barley spoke or understood english


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are using a TV (ie: Smart TV), you should be installing the app for whatever service that you are attempting to use.

Sounds like you are trying to use the built-in browser, and as you can see, that isn't going to work as it's a stripped down, not patched/kept up to date with all of the latest patches and whatnot.

If the TV doesn't have the App that you need, consider a standalone unit such as a Roku.


----------



## glprsll (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Jim i already got fed up with RCA/Curtis not calling me back me !!! so I bought a fire stick and it works great. found out from the site ask leo that i have a dumb smartv that cannot download apps or updates to browser. I had no idea when i bought the TV may of 21


----------

